# C. gemmatus strange die



## robert90 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

I had adult female of C. gemmatus and she died soon after she made her 1st ooth.

19th July -&gt; she was copulating with the male

21st July at the evening -&gt; she made her 1st ooth

22nd July in the morning -&gt; I found it died

She wasn't a big Creobotra, but she made ( i think) a big ooth (1.5 inch)

Another female of Creobotra which I had, was much bigger, but she's first ooth was smaller and finaly she made five ooths

I think that this female was exhausted after making ooth and she died

What do you think?


----------



## ismart (Jul 23, 2009)

It would be nearly impossible to say what exactly killed her after laying her first ooth. I would think there might have been something wrong with her leading up to her early demise. To many variables, could have been anything.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

ismart said:


> It would be nearly impossible to say what exactly killed her after laying her first ooth. I would think there might have been something wrong with her leading up to her early demise. To many variables, could have been anything.


+1


----------

